# ISO help cooking barley in a vegetable/rice steamer



## CWS4322 (Jul 11, 2012)

Since I eat some sort of grain every morning (and since I burnt the last batch of barley--went outside to feed the chickens and got distracted), I have dragged the Black and Decker Steamer and Rice Cooker out of the basement. I have never used it--picked it up for mom, she didn't use it. I was wondering if anyone cooks barley in a rice cooker? Ratio of water to barley (not quick-cooking kind)? I have pearl and pot barley. Thanks!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 11, 2012)

You can cook quinoa in there.  I've never heard of cooking barley in a rice steamer.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 11, 2012)

I cook barley a couple of times a week and always use the stove.  

A ratio of 1 cup barley to 4 cups water or broth seems to work out well for me.  

I've never tried using a rice cooker with it.  I prepare in similar fashion as rice but it takes a bit longer.  Since it takes longer to cook, a rice steamer may not be ideal.

TB of butter in the pan.  Dry barley on top.  Stir to coat all grains and continue to cook stirring frequently until toasted a bit.   Add four cups liquid and bring to the boil.  Reduce heat and simmer on medium-low for 40 - 45 minutes until most of the liquid is absorbed.  Remove from heat and let stand covered for 10 minutes.

Barley nutrition

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 11, 2012)

What size is your rice cooker, CWS?  I have two recipes one for pearled and one for brown barley.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it is a 6-cup. I would have to dig out the manual. I generally cook 1-1/2 c brown rice at a time in it, like to make at least 6 1/2 c servings of barley at a time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I think it is a 6-cup. I would have to dig out the manual. I generally cook 1-1/2 c brown rice at a time in it, like to make at least 6 1/2 c servings of barley at a time.




Okay, the recipes call for a 6-cup cooker with a brown rice setting:

Pearled Barley

makes 3 cups

1 cup pearled barley
2 cups + 2 tablespoon water
pinch of salt

add all to rice cooker cover and set on brown rice cycle.  When the cycle is done and is on keep warm, let steam for 15 minutes more before opening.  Check texture, allow to continue to steam on the keep warm setting adding 2 tablespoons of water at a time if it is too chewy, can go for an hour like this.

Brown Barley

makes 3 cups

1 cup whole grain, hulled barley
2 and 1/2 cups water
pinch of salt
it says 1 tablespoon of butter or oil, not sure why

Soak barley in the water for 1 hour then add salt and butter, cover and set on brown rice setting, finish as noted above.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, PF! Since I only use the brown rice setting, this is perfect! I won't have to worry about staying out with the chickens too long in the morning while my barley is cooking!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have two rice cooker cookbooks, just holler!

Glad I could help!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks, PF--that worked! I didn't burn a pan and while it was doing its thing, I was on the Internet looking for a new washer--mine died. Gad, how I hate machines, but I'm not taking my laundry out to the back 40 and beating it on rocks! There are some things I refuse to do.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

PS-the texture of the barley is exactly how I like it. It is just the same as if I did it on the stove top and didn't get distracted by the chickens. It takes a bit longer in the rice cooker, but that shuts off when done, so if I'm outside tending the chickens, I won't have to worry about it burning/boiling dry. Trick to clean the pan--scrape as much of the burnt crud out, and then spray with oven cleaner, put the pan in a black garbage bag for 24 hours, rinse, and put in the dishwasher. Or, throw the pan away if one can't be bothered to clean it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm glad it worked!  My next trick is tapioca pudding in the rice cooker.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

Let me know how that works! I have a weakness for tapioca pudding...my grandmother used to make that (one of the few things my paternal grandmother could make well...).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll let you know...I love the stuff.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll let you know...I love the stuff.


I'm still not convinced that we are not twins who were separated at birth...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm still not convinced that we are not twins who were separated at birth...



My Mom would claim you...


----------

